# Introducing MACH Mira!!!!!! (agility brag)



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so excited and proud, and one day later it still seems surreal. Mira earned her MACH under Tammy Domico and Scott Stock yesterday. It was a three day trial and Mira needed one double-q for her MACH. Friday was one judge with Scott Stock. I felt luck was on my side, Barley earned his MACH2 under Scott just 2 months ago. She nailed the JWW course and all was going well in standard. All that was left was the a-frame and the finish jump. I got antsy and released her from behind, she spun a circle before the finish jump and I turned around to see Scott holding up his fist for the refusal. Darn darn darn! Saturday comes around and the jumpers course was a tough one. I was worried, but Mira nailed it! I loved the Standard course after walking it... I kept reminding myself, stay calm, you can do this! If you stay calm, Mira will be calm....... WE DID IT!!!! I was so excited when we finished I almost just left the ring, my friends were cheering and saying go back, Mira was a wild girl thinking her ribbon was a tug toy, so I improvised and convinced her to take the MACH Bar and we had a wonderful victory lap! I AM SO HAPPY!!!!!! Be sure to watch the video, I love it!

MACH Mira (MACH Yaqui's Glenhaven Miramar RN NF CCA WC VC ADHF)









The video


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Jessica and Mira on your huge accomplishment! Way to go.. you guys are shining stars..Hugs from me and Titan!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Woo Hoo! Girls just wanta have fun!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What a thrill and a great accomplishment! Congrats!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulations! 

What a lovely video, it really made me smile =)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOOHOO! You two ROCK, well, it's really you THREE ROCK since MACH 2 Mr. Barley ain't no slouch either.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Huge congrats (again), Jessica and Mira!!! I watched your video from FB and loved it! You two are so much fun to watch and I am amazed with the success you and your little girl have had in agility. There is no stopping you two! Keep up the awesome work


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Huge congrats to your awesome girl and you!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wooooooooooooo!! Congrats!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

Beautiful runs, you make it look so fun and easy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, huge congratulations! It speaks volumes for you as a handler, TWO MACHs in such a short time! That's just incredible.
What's next for you guys?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

What a great team Jessica, Mira and Barley. You guys are fantastic. 

CONGRATULATIONS MIRA AND JESSICA!!!!!!

Enjoy your achievements! 

What is next? Are you going to Disneyland?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! I am still grinning like a fool! What's next? We are going to keep on playing! We LOVE agility! Thank you all, it is really nice to be able to come here and share!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

A HUGE congrats to you and Mira!!!!! I love watching her videos, she is a superstar and it's obvious that she is LOVING what she does, and same goes for you too! You make an excellent team!

Wishing you luck in your next goal with B&M!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! We both really love it!

I have a better what's next. I would like to get Mira on the top 25 Goldens list, that is a goal of mine. Actually I want both dogs on it! So agility will always be our big focus, plus it's what we are the best at. BUT I also want to train her for obedience and do at least a CD, plus a JH. The hard thing about field is I have to take time off from agility in order to train, which is hard for me to do.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow ! I am awed. Such control. Jess and I just did an intro agility program. If we could be half that good ..


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Thank you! We both really love it!
> 
> I have a better what's next. I would like to get Mira on the top 25 Goldens list, that is a goal of mine. Actually I want both dogs on it! So agility will always be our big focus, plus it's what we are the best at. BUT I also want to train her for obedience and do at least a CD, plus a JH. The hard thing about field is I have to take time off from agility in order to train, which is hard for me to do.


How far are your dogs from the top 25 dogs list? That would be amazing!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Mira!!! I love her videos!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone! The last I got was by MACH points from Jan 1st - Feb 4th. Barley was ranked #17 and Mira was #33. She has had a good Feb, but there are a lot of great dogs on that list. I do not have the rankings by Double-Q's... But what I am really waiting for is when they publish in the GRNews, to see where they stand.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Whooooooo!!!!! Congratulations!! The video was fantastic. There is no doubt in my mind both Barley and Mira will be in the top 25.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congratulations! What an accomplishment... I'm rooting for you reaching that goal of Top 25!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That's crazy that it does not show the top 25 agility dogs like it does for the NOI under AKC..
I will have to ask a friend if there is any where to see that ranking..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

The only way I know how to do it is to purchase the Top Dog reports from the AKC. You would do Top Dogs by Breed in Agility, for Top 25 its $4.00, for Top 50 its $8.00. Then you need to get 2 reports, one ranked by Double-Q’s the other by MACH points. I will probably order some once they have all the results in for Feb. They are also usually published in the GR News, and you can sometimes find them on the webpage, although it’s very out of date, I just checked and the one they have up is from Aug 2009. (Golden Retriever Club of America - Agility) BTW this is exactly how they look in the GR News.

If you find another way let me know!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Love the video!!!! Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm so happy for you guys! Geez, with everyone having such great weekends I'm feeling like a slacker!

The closest I ever got to making any rankings was when Conner was in Novice he was ranked 11th in Front and Finish's rankings in the Sporting group. They only published the top 10 :doh:

Oh wait, I forgot about Colby. He's been the number one Lhasa for years. Cause there's so much competition out there for Lhasa Apsos :uhoh:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

So proud of Team San Diego! You guys are such a great team!!!!! Big hugs to Mira!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! I keep telling Mira about all her online friends sending her hugs!


----------

